# Apple TV 1 disque dur HS



## Tyless (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai remplacé le DD HS de mon Apple TV 1 par un 160 Go Samsung. Le problème lors du clonage avec "AtvCloner" les fichiers devaient être corrompus, le nouveau disque tourne silencieusement mais malgré les tentatives de reboot sur la télécommande (Menu et -) diode orange et pomme à l'écran.

Je pense que le firmware 1 de l'Apple TV devrait résoudre le problème, enfin j'espère...

Ou il est possible de le trouver, je n'ai rien vu de fiable en plusieurs heures de recherche sur le Web...

Avez vous une idée ou le récupérer ???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fpoil (21 Février 2011)

Ce n'est pas la 1.0 mais tu trouveras ici les fichiers de la 3.0.1 : https://public.me.com/fpolifr/fr/

Pour l'osboot, il faut l'extraire du recovery.dmg en le montant : tu y trouveras un os.dmg. 

Bref a priori tout pour utiliser atvcloner


----------



## Tyless (21 Février 2011)

Merci pour les fichiers,

Pas réussi, après le passage par AtvCloner j'ai bien Média, mais pas Osboot ni Efi, seulement Disk1/2 et Disk 3/4. Apparement ces derniers ne sont pas montés... comment faire ??

La je ne sais plus trop...

Si vous avez une idée ??


----------



## Tyless (22 Février 2011)

Voila, après bien des manipulations l'Apple TV fonctionne, reste la synchro avec iTunes (le port 3689).

En tout cas fpoil, un grand Merci pour les fichiers


----------

